# DasBamf themes



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

So I've been looking around and not having much luck finding anything. Maybe you guys know where to find em


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

Get on the greatly hated xda forums and look in the HTC sensation forums, that's where I got mine. All themes for sense 3.0 will work with band, assuming your running bamf 3.0 rc 4.9

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Used to be the place to go. But it seems now ppl greatly dislike it. What happened?


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

They're cocks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trott33 (Jul 15, 2011)

They started their own web page. Teambamf. Net.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool I'll check that out


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark horse if you like blue, untouchable if you like red.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's the theme that I run and I love it!

http://www.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1089-URBaN-THEME-FOR-VARIOUS-ROMS


----------

